# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  I am looking for online Russian classes

## Icelandic Charm

Hello friends =) 
I am looking for online Russian classes through Skype (group studying). I need more less professional teachers. Level: Beginner. Student's native language is American English. 
If you have been studying Russian online somewhere and you can recommend some, please, let me know, I would like to see your feedbacks and comments about classes you are rrecommending. 
If you are a teacher, please, tell me why exactly you? =) Show me feedbacks from your students if you have got any. 
- - - - - - - 
Привет =) 
Я ищу уроки русского языка онлайн (групповые занятия) по Скайпу. Лучше, если преподавать будут более менее профессиональные учителя. Уровень: Новичок. Родной язык студента - английский. 
Если вы уже изучали где-то Русский онлайн и можете порекомендовать хороших учителей, пожалуйста, дайте мне знать, будет здорово увидеть любые комментарии и отзывы о тех учителях, у кого вы учили русский. 
Если вы учитель и хотите предложить обучение, буду рад увидеть рекомендации, отзывы от ваших студентов, также вы можете рассказать, почему именно вы =) 
Thank you!

----------


## MasterAdmin

Your Russian is perfect. Tell us about yourself, Icelandic Charm.

----------


## Icelandic Charm

Thank you, my Russian is perfect because I am Russian, hehe =) I am from city of Irkutsk.
I am looking for classes for other person from the USA =) 
Anyway, thanks a lot for being interested in me and my thread =)

----------


## llena

May help, is there a heading "language exchange"? I can help in learning Russian, I need learn English.

----------


## Icelandic Charm

*llena*, спасибо, но, к сожалению, нет времени на языковой обмен, нужны именно уроки профессионального учителя.

----------


## LearnRussianInMoscow

Hello. My name is Anna Barskaya. I am a professional teacher and a native speaker and I offer private lessons online (by Skype) as well as in Moscow. You can find more on my site Russian language classes in Moscow - Home page and on youtube (a lesson in 4 parts for beginner - for those who want to learn to READ and write in Russian. There you can "see" my approach) Russian at the very beginning / Learn to READ & WRITE in Russian with Anna Barskaya / Lesson 1 (1) - YouTube If you are interested I will send you additional info about my rates for Skype lessons.

----------


## Lampada

> Hello. My name is Anna Barskaya. I am a professional teacher and a native speaker and I offer private lessons online (by Skype) as well as in Moscow. You can find more on my site Russian language classes in Moscow - Home page and on youtube (a lesson in 4 parts for beginner - for those who want to learn to READ and write in Russian. There you can "see" my approach) Russian at the very beginning / Learn to READ & WRITE in Russian with Anna Barskaya / Lesson 1 (1) - YouTube If you are interested I will send you additional info about my rates for Skype lessons.

 You have to indicate all your rates here, in the forum: Tutor Posting Guidelines (for professionals)

----------


## LearnRussianInMoscow

As for my rates I have 3 different plans and a system of discounts (here http://www.learnrussianinmoscow.com/index/fees/0-2). As for Skype lessons, they are cheaper: 1 academic hour (=45 min) = 750 RUB (about $24). So one lesson of 90 minutes = 1 500 RUB. Minimum 8 lessons per month.

----------

